# Pic OVERLOAD - Savannah and her new job.



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_You've heard of a cow horse, right? Well Savannah loves working livestock, but a yearling steer is as big as her. -_-. Well, she found herself something she enjoys! Workings goats :3. She is learning her cues - to go after and make 'em RUN. She is learning to cut the group also, and we'll try roping when we have an arena. 

Working pics:


















Billy and Riot.










Riot being lazy 










Riot, Pow, and Billy.




























Dang lazy goats!












_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww bless her, wish we still has our goats


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha, I love it. My horse does it to my dog, I always get so afraid but Gunther doesn't hurt him. It just scares me to watch.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Part II*

Continued -

Haha! Run goats! Ruuunnnn!














































^!!ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!^










Lookit how pretty :3










My favorite extending trot pic .










Billerz and Riri.










"Mooooommmm!!! Lemme go eattt!! Pllleeeeaasssseeeee?"










"Noooowww!! Look Phillip's eating!"










"Ughh! Fine! GOATS! COMMERE SO I CAN GO EAT!"










Go Pow and Bill!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Part III*










_"Look at my pretty gait, momma!"_










_"I've gotz yew goatie!!"










Favorite herd pic










Ooooohh a gallop










Cuutteeee trot!










Faaaavoooooriiiiteeeee Goat picture!










She doesn't even have ears >.< - I think she likes pinning them. Silly mare :3.










My best overall shot!










All-time favorite. Her canter is caught perfectly, and it's like the best picture of Jasper fleeing for his life behind Pow.










Her ears are actually FORWARD! Hah! Miracle. 



_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Part.... Four :]*

_









Another pretty trot!










Booty!!










"Water!!" *gulp*










Mr. PowPow tuckered out.










"Get.. Away.. From me.. Now."










"Lalalalala - I'm not listen-iiinnnggg!"










"Tooo tried! *breathe breathe*"










My amazingly dazzlingly handsome boy, Riot.










Hay break.










Billeh Billeh.










Aww, brothers.










"No more!"










"I'ma make an ugly face so you stop!"

:3
_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Best.. Picture.. Ever.. :]_


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw! She is so cute!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Haha looks like she keeps herself busy! Looks like fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice pictures!!! I need a good camera.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

cute haha love it


----------

